# Settra Base



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Starting a Tomb King army, the star of which is a big brick of chariots with Settra in the middle. However I know he is supplied with a chariot base and two extra horse bases, meaning he has a kind of T footprint. This means according to the rules you are required to place him at the corner of a unit.

However do you think anyone would have an issue if I just put him on a square base the length of one chariot base and the width of two, and then placed him in the front-centre of the unit? It just makes so much more sense and look a lot better.

Would this be a problem at tournaments also, out of curiousity?

Cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As a heads up, I'd be wary of making an army rely on Settra. The Undead Legion does not allow Settra, and that looks to be the way that the game is going. It's unclear whether he'll be removed come 9th edition.

In regards to the base width, you have to use him as you would have got him in the box, otherwise, gamesmanship occurs.

I believe you can put him in the unit, where he effectively has a 100x100 base.

Thread here can explain it better than me;

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?339925-Settra-and-ranking-up-Chariot-Units


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Vaz said:


> As a heads up, I'd be wary of making an army rely on Settra. The Undead Legion does not allow Settra, and that looks to be the way that the game is going. It's unclear whether he'll be removed come 9th edition.
> 
> In regards to the base width, you have to use him as you would have got him in the box, otherwise, gamesmanship occurs.
> 
> ...


Ok that is interesting. I may consider replacing him with a kitted out Tomb King instead. This is specifically for a Tomb Kings army by the way. 

I doubt he will be removed outright in the case of a new edition - He is a pretty iconic character. Maybe a model upgrade.


----------

